
Your Game Doesn't Belong in the Bargain Bin – Why I'm Charging More for My Game - GameRevenant
https://techraptor.net/content/play-nyc-2017-a-conversation-with-frank-dicola-about-where-shadows-slumber
======
GameRevenant
Hey all, Frank DiCola of Game Revenant here. This is a long interview, but the
key point is near the bottom. It's all about app pricing and marketing.

If anyone thinks I'm off-base, let me have it. But I can't see the flaw in
pricing the app initially high. If you start at $0.49, you've left yourself no
room.

